# Beaker People replaced original Britons



## Brian G Turner (Feb 22, 2018)

Ancient Britons 'replaced' by newcomers



> The ancient population of Britain was almost completely replaced by newcomers about 4,500 years ago, a study shows.
> 
> The findings mean modern Britons trace just a small fraction of their ancestry to the people who built Stonehenge.
> 
> The astonishing result comes from analysis of DNA extracted from 400 ancient remains across Europe.



The article is as frustrating as it is illuminating - not least because they don't really tie it in with the migration of Indo-Europeans, except by an indirect note.

Also, although there was a recent article suggesting these original Britons had very dark skin, recent updates to that story show that some scientists are sceptical that skin colour can be determined with any certainty: https://www.newscientist.com/articl...nned-briton-cheddar-man-find-may-not-be-true/


----------

